# Instructions on making calzones?



## debbie24 (Aug 8, 2006)

i have some left over pizza dough and i read that alot of you make calzones.  how do you make these?  thanks


----------



## GB (Aug 8, 2006)

I just stretch out the dough and put my fillings in. Cheese is a must, then just about anything else you like. Fold the dough over to seal it all in and cut a coule of vent holes in the top. Preheat the over to at least 450, but higher if you like. Bake until golden brown.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 8, 2006)

I roll the dough into a rectangle and place Italian cold cuts on it.  Cappacola, genoa salami, provolone, mortadella...

Fold it up, sealing the edges tightly.  I brush it with egg to make it shiny (optional).

You can use all kinds of fillings.  Meatballs and sauce, ham and swiss, roasted veggies, mozzarella, basil and tomato slices...


----------



## Constance (Aug 8, 2006)

I baked mine at 375, and it turned out great. But ovens are different.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is it a homemade pizzadough?  If it is, it is suggested to bake in a high temperature, just like pizza, 225°C/450°F and above if possible, and bake until golden brown... more or less like GB sugested.  If it is a readymade dough, just follow the instruction on the package...


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 8, 2006)

it is homemade.  what are the pluses if baking at a high temp like 450??  i dont want it to be too hard or crusty.  i like soft dough.  Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 8, 2006)

stretch the doug to a circle.   When you mix the ricotta cheese, mix in a beaten egg.  This will help bind the cheese and prevent it from watering out.  Mix mozzarella and fresh chopped flat parsley along with some grated parmesan into the ricotta.  Seal the edges and let it rest for awhile.   I like to fry them first to give them a nice golden colour, then finish baking in the oven.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 8, 2006)

Yup i roll mine out to a normal pizza (personal pan size) sauce half of it put toppings on half fold the unsauced half over to make a half moon... pinch it around to seal it

Brush the top with oil and bake


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 8, 2006)

(( if you fry it it becomes a Panzerotti))


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 8, 2006)

What about using puff pastry for this?  or, what is that layered dough?  How about using that?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 8, 2006)

I like very little sauce in mine...I've always made it pizza-ish.  Then I dip my calzone into some sauce.  I love mine with mozzarella, sausage/ham and fried onions and peppers.  Many times it's all veggies.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 8, 2006)

bjcotton said:
			
		

> What about using puff pastry for this?  or, what is that layered dough?  How about using that?



You can use any dough you like, but it won't necessarily be a calzone.  As for phyllo dough, go for it.  Way more work, but the flavour will be great, especially with all that butter between the layers.


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 9, 2006)

how big are calzones usually? 

i made 2 yesterday.  sausage and pepper with mozzarella and a chicken with pizza sauce and mozzarella.  they were so good.  i baked at 350 until it started to brown a little then turned the temp up to 450 so it will brown faster and the result i got was nice & soft. thank you all for the instructions.  i dont recall seeing what a calzone looks like, i'm sure i have but cant remember.  this was sort of like the sausage/pepperoni roll i was talking about on my other post but the difference is that the calzone is sealed all around except for the vent holes and with the sausage/pepperoni rolls the filling is exposed on the ends.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2006)

My calzones come out pretty large. Because of your post yesterday you got me in the mood for one so that is what I made for dinner. My one calzone fed myself, my wife, our baby (who has a pretty good appetite) with quite a bit leftover. You can really make then any size you want though. Mine are just exceptionally large.

Here is a picture I found online so you can see what they usually look like.


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks for the pic.  what i did was roll out my dough like a rectangle, almost a square and fill the middle then pull the sides over to the middle & overlap on top to seal and roll the 2 ends to seal, it looked like a roll.  this is why i was a bit confused. thanks again for the pic.  i do like the way i did mine though.  mine were also large. maybe about 8 or 9'' long and about 3-4'' thick.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2006)

No matter what the shape, it sounds like the same thing. I bet it was delicious!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2006)

I have made a rectangular calzone before.  I got the idea from an Italian bakery/Deli that made them that way.


----------



## Constance (Aug 9, 2006)

I buy the refrigerated pizza dough for convenience, and one can makes a calzone just right for my husband and me to share, with a bit left for my lunch the next day. 
I have a piece of leftover steak that I'm thinking of using as a filling for a Philly Cheesesteak Calzone. I thought I'd slice the meat in thin strips, and top with caramelized onions (and peppers?) and cheese. I also have a half a baked potato left, but I don't know how that would taste in with the other stuff. 
What do you think?


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2006)

I think it would taste great Constance!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow GB... that looks like a serious Calzone, the image is making me hungry... the place we will be staying at in the Alps (where we are heading to within a couple of days) have a real wood burning oven, free for us to use.  We will be doing some pizza for sure, making some extra doughs for Calzone sounds like a winning idea... probably will make a great lunch while we are hiking in the mountains


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 9, 2006)

I usually refer to the square peices  as *Stromboli*

Heres my geekness showing.. however
Stromboli- tomato sauce fillings mozza cheese 

and Calzone is usually mozza and Ricotta

sorry im a geek


----------



## TomW (Aug 9, 2006)

debbie24 said:
			
		

> .. what are the pluses if baking at a high temp like 450?? ...


I like onions in mine, and the lower temperatures have a tendency to make the onion mushy.  High temps for shorter times are better for not overcooking onions.

Tom


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 9, 2006)

great tip TomW.  i'll remember that when i'm putting onions in.

constance that sounds really yummy.

Chef Jen i dont make mine with ricotta.  maybe its a stromboli but i also dont always put sauce.  hmm what would you call mine?


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 9, 2006)

OK y'all!  Now I have to look for a nice browned, crumbled, gooey sauce type sausage so I can make one...not a tomatoey sauce, but a creamy, cheesey sauce.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 9, 2006)

Umm A debbino


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hahaha...i love your avatar btw.


----------

